# How Hard Do you Work for Swarms?



## Maddox65804 (Dec 29, 2011)

Adam,

Instead of putting bait hives in public access places, where they are likely to get stolen/vandalzed, put them on private property. It is very easy to do it. I have never been turned down when I ask to place bee hives on other people's properties. Everyone seems to love the idea as long as they don't have to work the bees. I keep all of my bees on other people's property. The landowners often become the best watchdogs possible - they call me whenever a hive is disturbed, when one blows over (we get some strong winds), when cows are loose and push the hives, when "someone" is looking at my hives, whatever..... They are great. Just ask. You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Do you take swarm calls? often bee swarms will show up in the same general area year after year. My sister in Arizona had a tree in her yard and every year a swarm would show up in it and she would call the local bkeeper to come get them, after the third year the bkeeper set a swarm trap up in the tree and she would call when she saw it had a swarm move in. Have talked to other people that said they always have swarms show in the same tree/bush every year. Jim


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I would not want to have to carry the things too far. I would be afraid that the frames would get to swinging in there when it had bees in there. Plus I have had some get very heavy. I agree with the earlier post. Place traps in areas you have heard of swarms. That's a start. 
You also need to have them where either you or the landowner can check them at least every 2 weeks (it would be best to check weekly). When you see pollen going in you need to be hiving them. It is a little bit of work, but I have to work several hours to afford a package or nuc.


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

Adam, do not discount catching swarms in the city, how often have you seen bees in the middle of the city pollinating the flowers and shrubs in the parks and in the flower gardens of businesses. Sometimes. I think, urban bees have a more consistant supply of nectar and pollen than do country bees.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

Set them out. I had activity in many spots last year. Find a pattern, then repeat it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I only set traps on private property with permission. I have some as far as a 45 minute drive away. A few gallons of gas is a cheap date and a lot cheaper than a package of bees. And Charlie knows how cheap I am. The most romantic evenings in my year are those Saturday summer evenings picking up full traps.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I chased swarms the first year. Some times 3-4 in one trip all over the place. Now I have way to much stuff to do. I do send my kids sometimes. Last year there were almost no swam calls just yellow jacket calls. I do put out swarm traps around the neighborhood to catch my own if they swarm.

It was fun building a swarm vacuum and getting that all setup. Spent more then I got of them though.

There is more food in the city then the country.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I caught way more in traps than I did from swarm calls last year. It was way less work than last minute calls.


----------

